

Ask HN: How to bill for an API? - hartator

I almost done coding an API that target mainly developers (Take arbitrary S3 files and stream it immediately as zip file.), I wonder what will be the best way to bill the customers. I think I want to provide a free access until a certain volume. I am thinking of 3 main paths:<p>A: Monthly subscriptions, a credit allowance that refresh every month.<p>B: Package of credits, you buy a bunch of credits then you can use the API<p>C: Amazon style billing, you use the API then you are billed according to your actual consumption.<p>Any advices&#x2F;experiences?
======
nwrk
How about Mashape [[https://www.mashape.com/](https://www.mashape.com/)] for
easy start ?

You can test waters with consumption model and start in no time.

------
anthony_franco
If you're targeting developers using S3, then they'd be most comfortable with
Amazon style billing I would thing. It's probably best to align with that
thinking.

------
leesalminen
I'd go with a mix of A and B. Package of credits that expire after some period
of time.

C is more risky than all other options.

------
creyes123
With Amazon-style billing, you would not necessarily have to offer a free
tier. That would be my recommendation.

